# igf1lr3



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2007)

hi everyone.justabout to start igf.could do with some advice.i was going to site inject 50mcg straight after training that body part.is that correct?im taking oxy 75,cyp,omnadren and dbol aswell plus tamox and proviron.appreciate any advice.baz


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

People, divide their dosing protocol all different ways but preworkout seems to be a very popular method. Depending on if I am bulking or not I will sometimes split it between pre and post and then use it post when I eat my high carb high protein meal.

MR


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks for reply.i could do with more advice if poss on it though.ive been told to do it post workoutfor bulking.is that what you are saying too?


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> thanks for reply.i could do with more advice if poss on it though.ive been told to do it post workoutfor bulking.is that what you are saying too?


Yes it could be helpful using that way if you were eating alot of carbs and protein to help shuttle these nutrients into the body. Like sending the carbs to skeletal muscle stores as glycogen and helping with protein synthesis

MR


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks a lot for the reply


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Thats a huge cycle, dbol AND omnadren AND cyp AND Proviron etc.

Any reason for this?

I would suggest that the best gains I have ever had from a a cycle whilst using IGF1 would be to use 2ml of omnadren per week, with 0.5ml of methl tren every workout day before your workout, and 100 mcg of igf1 30 mins before training, I cycled this for 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off, I gained 8kg in the 1st 4 weeks, with little water retention and huge strength gains.

You are putting a lot of stress on your liver with some very high Androgens, are you using proviron for any particular reason?

And as for an anti-eostrogen I would consider Letrazole (femara), as its far more effective and has much fewer side effects than tamoxifen IMO.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be fair LeanShredded you are probably putting just as much stress on your liver using MethylT....

100mcg's of IGF-1LR3 is a huge dose as well any reason for this??


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

the appeal of the high dosage of the Methyl Tren and IGF1 is that I can gain good results from a very short cyycle, so the stress on my liver, although high, is only over a 4 week period, followed by a 4 week rest, instead of the typical 12-16 week cycle with less gains and just as much strain that you would get from most other high androgenic cycles.

As as the active life of Methyl tren in your blood is only 6-8 hours then I can achieve a state of clean fairly quickly from this strong steroid.

I would be keen to know your thoughts on this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my thoughts are that the strain a drug like Methyl T can cause even from a small 4 week course can be more stressful than a typical 12 week course, MethylT is one of the most toxic steroids out there your course is a good one but please do not try to tell me by using MethylT for a short period the Toxic effect is small as it is not...

As for IGF-1LR3 i have used up to 120mcg's ed with good results but recently found that using 50-60mcg's ed gives me the same results with IGF-1LR3 it is easy to think more is better but through self trail i have come to the decision that more is definitely not better and high doses even on short cycles can desensitize the iGF-1LR3 receptors more than we know.....

As for getting more gains from a 4 week cycle apposed to a 12 - 16 week cycle then i would suggest that you are designing your longer courses incorrectly i and many others have gained very well if not better than these short shock courses i would also argue shocking your body over a 4 week period would not be good for your body anyway especially using drugs like MethylT which use is normally limited to 3 weeks for safety reasons....

My point to my first post was to point out that your course was probably as toxic as the post originator i was not saying your course would not work.....although definatly not something i would run


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Theres a lot of different arguments here.

Personally I would never use Oxys because of the relatively weak muscle gains in terms of sides.

I love Methyl Trienolone cos when Im on that I gain muscle and it shows because of the zero estrogen activity.

However MT is very toxic and you have to treat it with respect, when you consider that MT has not EVER been licensed for medical use because of its toxicity but Oxys have then you have to have a good think about your drug regime.

I think that Zak (lean shredded) has the right idea on limiting the dose for MT to 4 weeks because of the sides associated with long term use.

For me its definately a 'what works the best:sides' scenario which is why I dont go in for long 12 week courses which while very beneficial (if you get the right combinations and fiddle about with the products corectly) the sides i.e. increased shutdown and liver/kidney damage etc steer me away from long durations in favour of maybe 8 week maximum courses in th eoff season.

Yeah I use for 12 weeks when dieting but thats a different kettle of fish altogether due to the nature of bbing contest prep.

With IGF as well you get some people using for 6 weeks straight at 50mcg per day etc but for me I found the bets gains from 100mcg straight before a WO and I only use on training days so you are talking 4/7 days or 5/7 when I diet which gives some layoff from the receptors. Saying that though I only ever use IGF for 4 weeks at a time anyway as you've got to respect this powerful drug as well.

So I think that in this case everyones right


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

most definitely Tom plus when it comes to drug use and cycles we are all different and what works for one will not necessary work for others....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

will it work for what?

how many cycles have you done?


----------

